# Andrija Balić



## ralf (3 Luglio 2015)

Squadra attuale: HNK Hajduk Spalato
Data di nascita: 11/ago/1997
Luogo di nascita: Split Croazia
Età: 17
Altezza: 1,80 m
Nazionalità: Croazia
Posizione: Centrocampo - Mediano
Piede: destro
In rosa dal: 01/lug/2014
Scadenza: 06.01.2017







Andrija Balić è un centrocampista che può giocare sia da regista che da mezzala.La sua tecnica e la sua visione di gioco gli consentono di poter dimostrare le sue qualità in praticamente ogni ruolo del centrocampo.
Pur essendo ancora giovane Andrija Balić rappresenta perfettamente la tecnica unita all’eleganza dei giocatori dell’est europeo.È solo questione di tempo prima di vederlo approdare in un grande club europeo: su di lui pare ci siano Real Madrid, Borussia Dortmund, Ajax, Inter, Marsiglia e Tottenham.


----------



## ralf (3 Luglio 2015)




----------



## ralf (3 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Cizzu (15 Agosto 2015)

Serve un regista al Milan? Ecco, io lo dico da tempo... cosa aspettiamo a prendere Balic? Ho letto che il Valencia lo ha bloccato per "soli" 6 milioni di euro.. No. Noi dobbiamo svenarci con 25 milioni per Witsel...


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Agosto 2015)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Serve un regista al Milan? Ecco, io lo dico da tempo... cosa aspettiamo a prendere Balic? Ho letto che il Valencia lo ha bloccato per "soli" 6 milioni di euro.. No. Noi dobbiamo svenarci con 25 milioni per Witsel...



È bravo , e si vede ' peró Witsel è uno già pronto, su non scherzare


----------



## 666psycho (15 Agosto 2015)

non lo conosco ma non sembra male! Io sono del parrere che sono questi i giocatori da prendere.. poco costosi con tanto potenziale.. ma Galliani ormai prende solo giocatori dagli amici..


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Agosto 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Squadra attuale: HNK Hajduk Spalato
> Data di nascita: 11/ago/1997
> Luogo di nascita: Split Croazia
> Età: 17
> ...



Profilo interesantissimo, lui e Halilovic sono il futuro della croatia, Halilovic che tra altro ha chiesto al Barca di andare via, due ragazzi a costi contenuti che possono fare il caso nostro


----------



## The P (15 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Profilo interesantissimo, lui e Halilovic sono il futuro della croatia, Halilovic che tra altro ha chiesto al Barca di andare via, due ragazzi a costi contenuti che possono fare il caso nostro



a loro aggiungerei assolutamente Coric. Comunque la Croazia è piena di talenti, non si ferma a loro 3, e una cosa che sanno sfornare sono i centrocampisti.


----------



## Cizzu (15 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> È bravo , e si vede ' peró Witsel è uno già pronto, su non scherzare



Ecco, questa è la mentalità di cravatta gialla. Meglio investire 35 milioni (e lauto stipendio annesso) per un giocatore belga (proveniente dal campionato russo) che potrebbe avere alla fin fine le stesse incognite di Balic.. ah si, lui "è già pronto" per il campionato italiano e per il Milan si..


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Agosto 2015)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Ecco, questa è la mentalità di cravatta gialla. Meglio investire 35 milioni (e lauto stipendio annesso) per un giocatore belga (proveniente dal campionato russo) che potrebbe avere alla fin fine le stesse incognite di Balic.. ah si, lui "è già pronto" per il campionato italiano e per il Milan si..



Hai ragione pure te


----------



## ralf (31 Agosto 2015)

Oggi mi è venuto un colpo quando la Juve stava per prendere Balić, alla fine non se n'è fatto più niente.Meno male


----------



## juventino (1 Settembre 2015)

Speriamo di non averlo mollato definitivamente.


----------



## Mou (4 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Speriamo di non averlo mollato definitivamente.



Da più parti arrivano indiscrezioni sul l'interesse della Juventus per questo giocatore. Dovremmo tornare alla carica a gennaio.


----------



## robs91 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Pare sia vicinissimo all'Udinese per tre milioni e mezzo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Gennaio 2016)

Assurda la facilità con cui la Croazia produce giocatori molto tecnici: dai già affermati Modric e Rakitic, passando per giovani come Kovacic, fino alle nuove leve Coric e Balic.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Marzo 2016)

Ho appena scoperto che l'ha comprato l'Udinese...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Novembre 2016)

Ad Udine non vede un filo d'erba. Loro l'hanno pagato 3 milioni; se noi gliene dessimo 6?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Novembre 2016)

Secondo me inizierà a giocare di più quando saranno sicuri o quasi sicuri di una salvezza tranquilla. Solo i Kakà arrivano qui in italia e diventano subito titolari con grandi squadre come Milan.


----------



## ralf (8 Novembre 2016)

Agli ultimi Europei Under 19 in Germania è stato uno dei peggiori della Croazia, per ora lo lascerei li.


----------

